
Adobe exposed nearly 7.5M Creative Cloud accounts to the public - rahuldottech
https://mashable.com/article/adobe-creative-cloud-accounts-exposed/
======
drskrzyk
Genuinely curious. Do they keep having security issues like this because
they've got a huge target drawn on them, or are they just genuinely bad at
security?

I have not been able to trust them since I had to install security updates for
PDF or Shockwave nearly weekly.

